
Ask HN: Wave interference computing? - hippich
So after watching something about quantum computers, I somehow thought about patterns waves make interfering with each other. I was wondering if that could be used for data compression and&#x2F;or computing, but could not find anything.<p>Does it make sense and if does - could someone give me keywords to use for search please? :)
======
ttctciyf
Probably the most famous quantum computing algorithm, Shor's algorithm for
finding prime factors, uses interference to arrive at its result, the very
rough layman's version (about what I can understand! :) being that the
amplitudes for unwanted results cancel out through interference. See
[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=208](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=208)

